# Valley Results



## Bluethunder

Not sure if there is another thread already containing updates on Valley results, and if their is I apologize.

Evansville pulls away late to win at Missouri State 76-59.  Bears played hard and hung with them until about 8 minutes left in the game.

Salukis at home against UNI tipping off in about 20 minutes.

Drake hosts Illinois State tomorrow.

Wichita State at Bradley tomorrow.


----------



## BankShot

Fans are back in Dawgland...largest crowd of the season (stacked to the ceiling) & SIU up 25-21 @ 6 min in 1st half. Good to see the hoop spirit come alive in S.IL.


----------



## Bluethunder

SIU leads 36-30 at the half.

Second half should be interesting.  Southern can't keep shooting the way they did in the first half (7-11 from three pt range), so UNI is certainly not out of this game.


----------



## BankShot

We'll see if SIU can capitalize INSIDE once UNI extends their  2nd half "D" to shut down 3's. Mr. Beane will hold the key given his ability to attack the hoop.


----------



## ISUCC

SIU beats UNI 75-73, SIU shoots 59%!! from 3, we are going to have to shore up our 3 point defense when we play them or we'll be in trouble. They've shot well from 3. Glad SIU is playing well again, the MVC needs them to be back to playing well


----------



## treeman

Wow what is with SIU??? I now they have Beane, but who else is doing work for them?


----------



## Bluethunder

treeman said:


> Wow what is with SIU??? I now they have Beane, but who else is doing work for them?



One of their JuCo recruits, Rodriguez (#1) was really good tonight.  Really good.


----------



## bent20

Why is everyone here suddenly an SIU fan?


----------



## treeman

Probably the Hinson factor


----------



## BankShot

bent20 said:


> Why is everyone here suddenly an SIU fan?



 Because they beat UNI? :razz:

I've been keeping tabs on SIU since the Walt Frazier dayz and matchups @ Roberts Stadium against E-ville College & Sloan/Humes. ISU w/ Wade & Newsom had some battles w/SIU as well, back about the same time period in the mid-late 60's. SIU Basketball is GOOD for Indiana State & the MVC. Ranked 86th now in RPI, which means we now have 4 teams in the Top 100.

http://realtimerpi.com/college_Men_basketball_rpi2.html

Wanna see some "moves?" Watch Humes...1965 NCAA Championship v. SIU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3G6M91zjbQ


----------



## sycamorebacker

bent20 said:


> Why is everyone here suddenly an SIU fan?



I was rooting for UNI.  I figure home losses will shape the conference and I feel like SIU is one of our head-to-heads.


----------



## ISUCC

bent20 said:


> Why is everyone here suddenly an SIU fan?



I don't think it's so much being an SIU fan as it is being an MVC fan and wanting to see all schools get better for the good of the conference. That's it for me, I want the MVC to be good top to bottom. SIU has struggled for the better part of 10 years now, so seeing them do well is good for the MVC, I'm ok with that. And when they're good they bring more fans to St Louis as well.


----------



## ISUCC

Drake is hammering ILS on espn3 right now, we are gonna be in trouble Weds. in Des Moines if we don't defend the 3.


----------



## treeman

tie game at 52 with 6 minutes left in des moine


----------



## TreeTop

treeman said:


> tie game at 52 with 6 minutes left in des moine



What happened to the hammering?


----------



## treeman

no idea, i just tuned in to see the hammering and got a good ball game. 

It looks like all ILSU does is give the ball to Akoon-Purcell and he either makes a shot or it opens up someone else for an easy basketball because of the double team. 

Drake has a couple quick guards that seem to get to the basket pretty easily. Should be a good game in Des Moine for us


----------



## treeman

Illinois State wins it by 5. Drake couldn't make the big basket the last minute or two. I love the "slam" that Hawkins did after the final buzzer rang with the other 9 players on the other side of the court.....


----------



## BlueSycamore

treeman said:


> no idea, i just tuned in to see the hammering and got a good ball game.
> 
> It looks like all ILSU does is give the ball to Akoon-Purcell and he either makes a shot or it opens up someone else for an easy basketball because of the double team.
> 
> Drake has a couple quick guards that seem to get to the basket pretty easily. Should be a good game in Des Moine for us



that's the Jake Odum offense that Muller is running at Illinois State.


----------



## bluestreak

BlueSycamore said:


> that's the Jake Odum offense that Muller is running at Illinois State.



Nothing wrong with that if you have Jake Odum. If not, not so good.


----------



## Bluethunder

Illinois State wins at Drake by five, Wichita State wins at Bradley by 26.

Eville, SIU, Illinois St. and Wichita State are 2-0, with UNI and Indiana State at 1-1.  Mizzou St, Loyola, Drake and Bradley are 0-2.


----------



## ISUCC

This weeks' schedule in the MVC

*Wednesday, all at 7pm*

Indiana State at Drake
Loyola at Illinois State
Southern Illinois at Bradley
Evansville at Wichita State
UNI at Missouri State

*Saturday*

Illinois State at Indiana State  2pm
Wichita State at Southern Illinois  4pm
Missouri State at Loyola  4pm
Bradley at Evansville  4pm
Drake at UNI  8pm


----------



## TreeTop

From the SIU athletics site after their win over UNI...

 Hinson said the energy in the building reminded him of his time coaching against the Salukis during his nine-year stint at Missouri State.

"I remember turning that corner (onto the court) and saying, gosh -- I don't want to go play these guys -- I hate this place," he said. "I think what our fans did tonight was announce to everyone else in the Valley, when you come here big boys, times have changed. We're back. It's like Poltergeist 2 -- little girl sitting in front of the TV, there's a bunch of fans saying, `We're back.'"

The Salukis play at Bradley on Wednesday and then host defending conference champions Wichita State next Saturday.

"We think we're legit," Hinson said. "We come out of that locker room every day and we think we can play with anybody. I don't ever want to put a team on the floor that doesn't think that."


----------



## BankShot

Quabachi said:


> From the SIU athletics site after their win over UNI...
> 
> Hinson said the energy in the building reminded him of his time coaching against the Salukis during his nine-year stint at Missouri State.
> 
> "I remember turning that corner (onto the court) and saying, gosh -- I don't want to go play these guys -- I hate this place," he said. "I think what our fans did tonight was announce to everyone else in the Valley, when you come here big boys, times have changed. We're back. It's like Poltergeist 2 -- little girl sitting in front of the TV, there's a bunch of fans saying, `We're back.'"
> 
> The Salukis play at Bradley on Wednesday and then host defending conference champions Wichita State next Saturday.
> 
> "We think we're legit," Hinson said. "We come out of that locker room every day and we think we can play with anybody. I don't ever want to put a team on the floor that doesn't think that."



"Poltergeist II?" LOL  That place seats near 10,000 doesn't it, and they had around 6k Saturday night. What's he gonna compare a full-house BIG win to?


----------



## TreeTop

Wow.  WSU is a 10 point favorite vs Eville tonight in the Roundhouse.  Lack of Respect much?

http://www.cbssports.com/collegebasketball/scoreboard/MVC/20160106


----------



## Gotta Hav

Quabachi said:


> Wow.  WSU is a 10 point favorite vs Eville tonight in the Roundhouse.  Lack of Respect much?
> 
> http://www.cbssports.com/collegebasketball/scoreboard/MVC/20160106



Low scoring affair   WSU 32 Eville 30 with 18:32 in the 2nd Period at Wichita.


----------



## ISUCC

Missouri State beats UNI at the buzzer


----------



## Gotta Hav

WSU 57 - Evansville 57 with 3:31 to go!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> Missouri State beats UNI at the buzzer



Just goes to show you that any team can win in this league any night.


----------



## ISUCC

WSU beat Evansville

SIU beat Bradley easily

ILS-Loyola still playing on espn3


----------



## ISUCC

wow, crazy ending at ILS, Redbirds win 54-52, Loyola 0-3 along with Bradley & Drake now


----------



## treeman

Standings:

Southern Illinois: 3-0
Wichita State: 3-0
Illinois State: 3-0
Evansville: 2-1
Indiana State: 2-1
Missouri State: 1-2
Northern Iowa: 1-2
Loyola: 0-3
Drake: 0-3
Bradley: 0-3


----------



## Jason Svoboda

treeman said:


> Standings:
> 
> Southern Illinois: 3-0
> Wichita State: 3-0
> Illinois State: 3-0
> Evansville: 2-1
> Indiana State: 2-1
> Missouri State: 1-2
> Northern Iowa: 1-2
> Loyola: 0-3
> Drake: 0-3
> Bradley: 0-3



And there will be separation this weekend. 4 of the top 5 play each other with SIU playing WSU and us playing ILS.


----------



## BlueSycamore

Yes I like Barry Hinson. Looks like he has rejuvenated some interest down in Carbondale.  Maybe they will put a shock in those Shockers this time around?

Saluki Athletics @SIUSalukis
Less than 1,000 seats left for #Salukis vs. #Shockers.


----------



## BankShot

That's gonna be a "kick ass" game for Hinson & his Hounds...I was @ Carbondale in '79 when ISU played to a sellout, just barely edging SIU. Place can get nasty loud...


----------



## treeman

The Valley as I see it right now

Tier 1: Wichita State, Evansville

Tier 2: Southern Illinois, Illinois State, Indiana State 

Tier 2A: Northern Iowa

Tier 3: Missouri State, Loyola, Drake, Bradley 

I know that MSU beat UNI but I believe it qualifies a significant upset as MSU has looked awful this year. While I don't think UNI is as good as their two top 5 wins suggests, they are still a solid team. It's clearly WSU conference to lose but Evansville seams to be nipping right at their heals. Southern's win over UNI doesn't look as good now that MSU did the same thing to them, they'll have to beat Evansville or Wichita to get into the top tier. Too bad our conferences' non-con was so bad because this is shaping up to be a fun conference race to watch with WSU looking beatable. I honestly wouldn't be surprised to see anyone in the second tier to be in position to win the conference towards the end.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

treeman said:


> The Valley as I see it right now
> 
> Tier 1: Wichita State, Evansville
> 
> Tier 2: Southern Illinois, Illinois State, Indiana State
> 
> Tier 2A: Northern Iowa
> 
> Tier 3: Missouri State, Loyola, Drake, Bradley
> 
> I know that MSU beat UNI but I believe it qualifies a significant upset as MSU has looked awful this year. While I don't think UNI is as good as their two top 5 wins suggests, they are still a solid team. It's clearly WSU conference to lose but Evansville seams to be nipping right at their heals. Southern's win over UNI doesn't look as good now that MSU did the same thing to them, they'll have to beat Evansville or Wichita to get into the top tier. Too bad our conferences' non-con was so bad because this is shaping up to be a fun conference race to watch with WSU looking beatable. I honestly wouldn't be surprised to see anyone in the second tier to be in position to win the conference towards the end.



We've beaten who??? Drake and Loyola that are in what "Tier"?? 

Go ahead and move us to Tier 2A as you call it as we have done nothing to prove we are better than UNI other than have a better record which means absolutely positively nothing just 3 games into conference play.


----------



## TreeTop

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Go ahead and move us to Tier 2A as you call it as we have done nothing to prove we are better than UNI other than have a better record which means absolutely positively nothing just 3 games into conference play.



We won a road game, doesn't matter who it was against, that was something.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Quabachi said:


> We won a road game, doesn't matter who it was against, that was something.



Fair point - I will not argue that. 

I find it pointless to being with to start creating "Tiers" if you will, just 3 games into conference play. But as with any post it can be up for conversation/debate and I was intrigued. With that said to put us on the same tier with 2 undefeated Valley teams doesn't seem accurate to me when our 2 wins are vs. 2 teams without a win at all... It would seem if your going to do this exercise that you might not want to leave that out.


----------



## TreeTop

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I find it pointless to being with to start creating "Tiers" if you will, just 3 games into conference play.



Agreed as well.  Too early.

Just thank GOODNESS we're not 0-3.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> We've beaten who??? Drake and Loyola that are in what "Tier"??
> 
> Go ahead and move us to Tier 2A as you call it as we have done nothing to prove we are better than UNI other than have a better record which means absolutely positively nothing just 3 games into conference play.



There are two tiers right now.

Bradley is in one and the rest of the conference is in the other.


----------



## Eleven

I'm not buying the Saluki's yet...
It's easy to be 14-2 when you have nearly the worst Strength of Schedule's in D1 basketball.. (307)
They've beaten Loyola, Bradley and a last second Northern Iowa at home..

They MAY be good (and I also think Barry gets a LOT from his players) - but they are going to have to do it against some competition first..

http://espn.go.com/mens-college-basketball/rpi/_/groupId/18


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Eleven said:


> I'm not buying the Saluki's yet...
> It's easy to be 14-2 when you have nearly the worst Strength of Schedule's in D1 basketball.. (307)
> They've beaten Loyola, Bradley and a last second Northern Iowa at home..
> 
> They MAY be good (and I also think Barry gets a LOT from his players) - but they are going to have to do it against some competition first..
> 
> http://espn.go.com/mens-college-basketball/rpi/_/groupId/18



I am not selling them either. If you can dig into UNI's resume and say well the win vs. UNI wasn't good because they had just lost to Mo State. Well maybe that was a bad loss but when you start searching mid major resumes in college hoops if you look hard enough you can find something that makes you buy or not buy any certain team. For instance you could look at that SIU loss to SIUE and say it is comparable to our EIU loss. 

They are winning basketball games and that is the point. Doesn't matter if it is a 1 point game or a 20 point game, a win is a win. I put a little more weight on home wins vs. road wins - something to that for sure. They happen to have 2 roadies so far this season. SIU is playing pretty good basketball, so I aint really to worried about what the SOS says, I will leave that to all 10 of the different Selection Committees.


----------



## Eleven

All true.  I put them about with ISU at this point.... not really sure what you have - but pretty sure they are not going to win the MVC.  I put money on Evansville over SIU..


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Eleven said:


> I put money on Evansville over SIU..



We can agree on that. 

I haven't seen them a lot, but looking at them on paper they look to be pretty solid. Beane stirs the drink for them though, as he goes they go. I think if you can shut him down (no easy task) then you've already put the odds in your favor. I think he has been the leading scorer for them in all but 2 games and one of them was an L. At this point it is still wide open but I would say they finish in the top half of the league.


----------



## ISUCC

it's separation Saturday in the MVC, let's separate ourselves to the top Sycamores! Great day to binge watch MVC games with wind chills of 20 below!


----------



## treeman

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> We've beaten who??? Drake and Loyola that are in what "Tier"??
> 
> Go ahead and move us to Tier 2A as you call it as we have done nothing to prove we are better than UNI other than have a better record which means absolutely positively nothing just 3 games into conference play.



Well losing to MSU is pretty telling of what UNI brings to the table...they aren't as good as advertised. I think most posters on here could have told you that in the pre-season, when they thought that they were gonna be in the tournament but refused to acknowledged that they lost their arguably best players in UNI history and a VERY solid supporting cast. 

Southern and Ilsu haven't played anyone that separates their 3-0 record from our 2-1 record. But all this mute as we will start to see where the some dominoes will fall tonight (Sycs Vs. Birds & Saluks Vs. Shox).


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Missouri State's little PG just hit another game winner against Loyola.

Loyola had 3.4 to get a shot off and didn't.


----------



## ISUCC

UNI just destroying Drake at the half 41-20

UNI playing much better at home

the other games today

WSU over SIU by a mile

Evansville crushed Bradley, Bradley is just so bad

Missouri State wins on a last second shot over Loyola

and of course we won over ILS

seems like MSU, Drake, Bradley, and Loyola are shoo-ins for Thursday at this point.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Didn't want to start another thread....but the Indy Star must have gotten some Smelling Salts.....finally, some of the Indy Star beat writers are covering all the DI  schools in the state...so indirect Valley love.

http://www.indystar.com/story/sport...onference-calls-and-weekly-rankings/78446296/


----------



## Gotta Hav

Two questions, how far will SIU fall in the Mid Major Poll after getting smacked down by WSU, and if ILL State received One Vote in the Poll, will ISU receive one this week after they lost to us?

http://www.collegeinsider.com/mens-mid-major-top-25.php


----------



## TreeTop

Gotta Hav said:


> Two questions, how far will SIU fall in the Mid Major Poll after getting smacked down by WSU, and if ILL State received One Vote in the Poll, will ISU receive one this week after they lost to us?
> 
> http://www.collegeinsider.com/mens-mid-major-top-25.php



Seven spots and no.


----------



## treeman

Standings after 2 weeks:

Wichita State: 4-0
Evansville: 3-1
Southern Illinois:3-1
Indiana State: 3-1
Illinois State: 3-1
Missouri State: 2-2
Northern Iowa: 2-2
Loyola: 0-4
Drake: 0-4
Bradley: 0-4


----------



## sycamorebacker

2nd season standings might look different from the 1st season.


----------



## ISUCC

This weeks' MVC schedule

*Tuesday*
Drake at Evansville
Illinois State at Southern Illinois

*Wednesday*
UNI at Indiana State
Bradley at Loyola
Wichita State at Missouri State

*Friday*
Evansville at Illinois State

*Saturday*
Loyola at UNI
Missouri State at Bradley

*Sunday*
Southern Illinois at Drake
Indiana State at Wichita State

big opportunity for us here this week, if we can beat UNI (who has not played well on the road) we'll be in a tie for 2nd with ILS or SIU, depending on who wins that game, and Evansville, assuming they handle Drake at home.

Then the big game at WSU Sunday, where we've played well, but haven't been able to win in a while.


----------



## TreeTop

It'll be real interesting to see hoe SIU responds after their major disappointment vs the Shockers.  Downward spiral?  Just an anomaly?  Settle into a .500 finish in the Valley?  

They've got Illinois State at home then at Drake then us at home.


----------



## BankShot

Quabachi said:


> It'll be real interesting to see hoe SIU responds after their major disappointment vs the Shockers.  Downward spiral?  Just an anomaly?  Settle into a .500 finish in the Valley?
> 
> They've got Illinois State at home then at Drake then us at home.



Nice to have an in-state rival @ home after getting pounded... :lol:

Muller's got the horses, but doesn't quite know how to make 'em run under control. A losing streak for ISU red could jeopardize Muller's longevity.


----------



## ISUCC

couple games on espn3 tonight at 8pm, ILS at SIU will be interesting.


----------



## Gotta Hav

At the half, ILL State 42 SIU 36


----------



## ISUCC

Evansville easily over Drake, ILS at SIU is a pretty good game.


----------



## ISUCC

SIU wins by 3, ILS had the last shot to tie, but missed.


----------



## treeman

redturds are gonna be in meltdown mode


----------



## ISUCC

treeman said:


> redturds are gonna be in meltdown mode



they know their team as well as we know ours, they'd predicted they would get a double digit lead (like we always seem to do) and then lose a close game, which is exactly what happened. 

So we need to win tomorrow to keep pace with UE and SIU in 2nd place, and then go in and see what happens at Wichita this weekend. Then I think we're at SIU after that.

Wichita State: 4-0
Evansville: 4-1
Southern Illinois:4-1
Indiana State: 3-1
Illinois State: 3-2
Missouri State: 2-2
Northern Iowa: 2-2
Loyola: 0-4
Bradley: 0-4
Drake: 0-5


----------



## Bluethunder

Loyola up 2 on Bradley at the half.  Loyola is really, really struggling right now.  What in the world happened to M. Doyle?  He looks like just another player out there this year.


----------



## ISUCC

Bradley with a shot to tie here at Loyola at end of game!

Bradley for 3! and the lead! wow!

Braves win!


----------



## ISUCC

Shockers just starting their game at Missouri State

Wichita State: 5-0
Evansville: 4-1
Southern Illinois:4-1
Indiana State: 4-1
Illinois State: 3-2
Missouri State: 2-3
Northern Iowa: 2-3
Bradley: 1-4
Loyola: 0-5
Drake: 0-5


----------



## Bluethunder

How Loyola didn't score on that last possession is a mystery.  Ball touched every part of the rim and didn't go down.


----------



## ISUCC

Shox up one on MSU at the half in Missouri


----------



## ISUCC

WSU now easily pulling way from MSU, up 10. 

So WSU will move to 5-0 in MVC play.


----------



## ISUCC

Aces at Redbirds on ESPN2 right now


----------



## ISUCC

looks like Evansville will cruise to a win, so the new standings, we need to keep pace Sunday

Wichita State: 5-0
Evansville: 5-1
Southern Illinois:4-1
Indiana State: 4-1
Illinois State: 3-3
Missouri State: 2-3
Northern Iowa: 2-3
Bradley: 1-4
Loyola: 0-5
Drake: 0-5

66-55 Evansville beats ILS

2 more games tomorrow, then 2 on Sunday


----------



## ISUCC

game 1 underway here today, Loyola at UNI on espn3

game 2 is at 8pm tonight on espn3


----------



## treeman

And UNI loses 51-41. Yikes, whats happening in Cedar Falls?


----------



## ISUCC

treeman said:


> And UNI loses 51-41. Yikes, whats happening in Cedar Falls?



yeah, no kidding, thought this would be an easy UNI win, regardless, new standings

Wichita State: 5-0
Evansville: 5-1
Southern Illinois:4-1
Indiana State: 4-1
Illinois State: 3-3
Missouri State: 2-3
Northern Iowa: 2-4
Bradley: 1-4
Loyola: 1-5
Drake: 0-5


----------



## treeman

Saw on there board where they made 6 baskets inside the arc today. How is that possible?


----------



## ISUCC

treeman said:


> Saw on there board where they made 6 baskets inside the arc today. How is that possible?



just jacking up too many 3's, they live and die by the 3 I suppose? Still a shocking loss.


----------



## BankShot

ISUCC said:


> just jacking up too many 3's, they live and die by the 3 I suppose? Still a shocking loss.



Ya, too much "Jack" takes its toll on a lot  of people!:shots:

http://www.cbssports.com/collegebasketball/gametracker/recap/NCAAB_20160116_LOYCHI@NIOWA

1. Why did Koch only play 14 min? Who else do they have INSIDE? LOL

2. UNI has NO bench.

3. If Washpun's head is NOT in the game...forget it for UNI. He has a propensity for "me v. the World"-type  play.


----------



## ISUCC

Missouri State at Bradley on espn3 now, MSU winning handily at this point. When we play these 2 teams we can't play down to their level or we could easily lose, very similar to our games with EIU, IUPUI. Both MSU and Bradley just look awful.


----------



## ISUCC

Missouri State easily over Bradley, by a lot, let's get a win tomorrow and separate from the pack

standings

Wichita State: 5-0
Evansville: 5-1
Southern Illinois: 4-1
Indiana State: 4-1
Missouri State: 3-3
Illinois State: 3-3
Northern Iowa: 2-4
Bradley: 1-5
Loyola: 1-5
Drake: 0-5


----------



## ISUCC

besides our game, SIU is playing at Drake in a close one

http://stats.statbroadcast.com/statmonitr/?id=104277


----------



## ISUCC

new standings after today's games, SIU did win at Drake

Wichita State: 6-0
Evansville: 5-1
Southern Illinois: 5-1
Indiana State: 4-2
Missouri State: 3-3
Illinois State: 3-3
Northern Iowa: 2-4
Bradley: 1-5
Loyola: 1-5
Drake: 0-6


----------



## ISUCC

Loyola at Evansville on CBS Sports Network right now


----------



## ISUCC

Aces easily over Loyola, new standings

Wichita State: 6-0
Evansville: 6-1
Southern Illinois: 5-1
Indiana State: 4-2
Missouri State: 3-3
Illinois State: 3-3
Northern Iowa: 2-4
Bradley: 1-5
Loyola: 1-6
Drake: 0-6

4 more games tomorrow night.


----------



## ISUCC

4 games tonight

Illinois State beat Bradley

WSU beat UNI

Missouri State beat Drake

and SIU beat Indiana State

new standings

Wichita State: 7-0
Evansville: 6-1
Southern Illinois: 6-1
Missouri State: 4-3
Illinois State: 4-3
Indiana State: 4-3
Northern Iowa: 2-5
Bradley: 1-6
Loyola: 1-6
Drake: 0-7


----------



## ISUCC

Today's games

Drake is at Loyola on espn3 now

Bradley at WSU on espn3 now

UNI at Illinois State at 4pm


----------



## Eleven

Illinois State is going for the "Ugliest Uniforms of All Time" today as they take on Northern Iowa on Fox Sports Midwest - wow..


----------



## ISUCC

Loyola keeps Drake winless in MVC play, WSU all over Bradley easily for the win

new standings (ILS and UNI still to play later today)

Wichita State: 8-0
Evansville: 6-1
Southern Illinois: 6-1
Missouri State: 4-3
Illinois State: 4-3
Indiana State: 4-3
Northern Iowa: 2-5
Loyola: 2-6
Bradley: 1-7
Drake: 0-8


----------



## BankShot

:beatingdeadhorse:'Boda thinks the MVC refs are bad? Watch this Ball State/E. MI final: 

http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2016/1/23/10819806/ball-state-eastern-michigan-refs-buzzer-beater:lol:


----------



## ISUCC

I watched the end of that game, that was TERRIBLE! Even the BSU fans think EMU was robbed!


----------



## ISUCC

Illinois State easily beat UNI, so the updated standings after today's games

Wichita State: 8-0
Evansville: 6-1
Southern Illinois: 6-1
Illinois State 5-3
Missouri State: 4-3
Indiana State: 4-3
Loyola: 2-6
Northern Iowa: 2-6
Bradley: 1-7
Drake: 0-8


----------



## BankShot

ISUCC said:


> I watched the end of that game, that was TERRIBLE! Even the BSU fans think EMU was robbed!



Officiating contract must've provided for "leniency" during 2 OT games! :blackeye: The guy's right...that's SSOM pre-K Boyz Club officiating!


----------



## Gotta Hav

BankShot said:


> :beatingdeadhorse:'Boda thinks the MVC refs are bad? Watch this Ball State/E. MI final:
> 
> http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2016/1/23/10819806/ball-state-eastern-michigan-refs-buzzer-beater:lol:



And the game is at EASTERN MICHIGAN!!!  

Is the Choking-On-The-Whistle, due to a call in their ear buds from Las Vegas? 

College referees like this need to be investigated, fined, or suspended.....I watched that video five X's.   Just incredible.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Indystar sports department is exceeding themselves this year with this kind of STATE WIDE coverage of its D1 Teams....

We only usually get 3 - 4 peeps of coverage from them, and Evansville almost gets nothing.....

http://www.indystar.com/story/sport.../state-hoops-rewriting-record-books/79088890/


----------



## BankShot

Gotta Hav said:


> And the game is at EASTERN MICHIGAN!!!
> 
> Is the Choking-On-The-Whistle, due to a call in their ear buds from Las Vegas?
> 
> College referees like this need to be investigated, fined, or suspended.....I watched that video five X's.   Just incredible.



Dearborn Jihdist Muslims were likely in the crowd...refs said.:sos: "Hell with this..we're walking while we've still got legs!"


----------



## BankShot

Did IL St steal IU's old warmups and cut the legs off?  UNI down by a bucket 40-38 @ half.


----------



## ISUCC

just 2 games today, our game and SIU at Missouri State, both at 4pm


----------



## ISUCC

SIU leads MSU by the same score at the half 45-31


----------



## ISUCC

SIU will beat MSU easily, so they keep on winning, UE plays SIU next


----------



## ISUCC

new standings after today

Wichita State: 8-0
Southern Illinois: 7-1
Evansville: 6-2
Indiana State: 5-3
Illinois State 5-3
Missouri State: 4-4
Loyola: 2-6
Northern Iowa: 2-6
Bradley: 1-7
Drake: 0-8


----------



## ISUCC

this week's schedule

*Tuesday*

Drake at Illinois State

*Wednesday*

Missouri State at Indiana State
UNI at Bradley
Loyola at Wichita State

*Thursday*

Evansville at Southern Illinois

*Saturday*

Bradley at Drake
Indiana State at Loyola
Illinois State at Missouri State

*Sunday
*
Southern Illinois at UNI
Wichita State at Evansville


----------



## ISUCC

Drake at Illinois State on espn3 now, don't expect much of a game here


----------



## Eleven

ISUCC said:


> Drake at Illinois State on espn3 now, don't expect much of a game here


Is on Fox Sports Midwest,  too.


----------



## ISUCC

Illinois State wins, new standings, really feel bad for Drake, they might beat Bradley at home and that may be it. 

Wichita State: 8-0
Southern Illinois: 7-1
Evansville: 6-2
Illinois State 6-3
Indiana State: 5-3
Missouri State: 4-4
Loyola: 2-6
Northern Iowa: 2-6
Bradley: 1-7
Drake: 0-9


----------



## Bluethunder

Northern Iowa up by 3 at Bradley at halftime.

Wichita State up 13 against visiting Loyola at the half.


----------



## ISUCC

UNI will beat Bradley

WSU will beat Loyola

new standings

Wichita State: 9-0
Southern Illinois: 7-1
Evansville: 6-2
Indiana State: 6-3
Illinois State 6-3
Missouri State: 4-5
Northern Iowa: 3-6
Loyola: 2-7
Bradley: 1-8
Drake: 0-9

we'll gain ground on someone tomorrow night


----------



## ISUCC

big game on espn3 at 8pm, Evansville at SIU, tune in


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

ISUCC said:


> big game on espn3 at 8pm, Evansville at SIU, tune in



But the Republican debate is on tonight... 



Keep us updated.


----------



## ISUCC

well so much for the espn3 broadcast, keeps saying "event has ended" ugh! 

SIU up big early 14-6, not sure who we should root for here.

Very nice crowd at SIU too, jealous we can't get that regularly


----------



## BankShot

SIU 35-32 @ half...Ballentine just moved into #8 on the MVC All-Time Scoring, movng ahead of McDermott. Mr. Beane w/ 18 "beaners!"

BTW, Hinson bought 75 pizzas out his own pocket to draw the students out of their rooms tonight! Maybe 'Backer & his "True Fan" coalition can do the same for ISU's next home game?:cheeky:


----------



## ISUCC

pretty good game, 44-42 with about 15 left, SIU leads


----------



## ISUCC

UE finally gets a lead 53-50


----------



## Dirt Road Sycamore

Been at a fun game at SIU tonight. Aces just took their first lead with 10:44 to go


----------



## ISUCC

62-59 SIU regains the lead

SIU just killing the Aces on offensive rebounds


----------



## ISUCC

SIU by 5, under 4 timeout, danger time for the Aces, they better make a run here


----------



## Dirt Road Sycamore

SIU has been in control but Eville just won't go away.


----------



## ISUCC

1 point game, here we go!


----------



## ISUCC

tied at 68! wow!


----------



## ISUCC

oh my Vincent with a 3! SIU by 3


----------



## ISUCC

gotta think SIU will foul here


----------



## ISUCC

4 straight timeouts


----------



## ISUCC

Ballentine ties it!!!! holy shit!

what a game!!

OT


----------



## ISUCC

man, great game, UE leads by 4 now


----------



## ISUCC

1 point game! wow!

and now 3, UE leads

:36 left

:11 left, actually UE ball I think

Aces 8-11 from 3 tonight, just unreal


----------



## ISUCC

SIU fouls, UE hits 4 FT's and wins 85-78

great game, we need to continue winning and take care of SIU in Terre Haute

new standings

Wichita State: 9-0
Evansville: 7-2
Southern Illinois: 7-2
Indiana State: 6-3
Illinois State 6-3
Missouri State: 4-5
Northern Iowa: 3-6
Loyola: 2-7
Bradley: 1-8
Drake: 0-9


----------



## BankShot

Helluva game...Mr. Beane was nowhere to be seen the 2nd half - 8 pts (26 for the game). It's not just about points, but how & when you get 'em!


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

Marty really shortened the bench in this game.


----------



## sycamorebacker

I'll bet SIU wishes they had fouled UE before they could shoot the 3.


----------



## BlueSycamore

Chief_Quabachi said:


> Marty really shortened the bench in this game.



Marty has had a very short bench all season. Most likely will bite him later on even though these are well-conditioned athletes. The Aces are only one injury from imploding.


----------



## BankShot

sycamorebacker said:


> I'll bet SIU wishes they had fouled UE before they could shoot the 3.



The 3 to tie the game w/ 1 sec & send into OT was a HEAVILY CONTESTED shot by Ballentine from 5' beyond the top of the key! 

Prior to Balentine's shot, SIU had fouled 2 times (no bonus in effect) in an effort to screw UE sets w/ 6 secs as UE advanced the ball up the court from UNDER the SIU basket.  Ballentine's bomb came after a throw-in set from the 1/2 court...he faked a typical curl pattern and stepped out top of key instead.  Clutch shot.

Game reminded me of the ol' dayz in the mid-60's w/ Walt Frazier, et al v. Sloan & Humes. Hell, even the SIU fans had never seen a matchup like this before, and the place was NOT that loud given the closeness throughout the game. SIU kids were in a stupor as the horn went off. A win would've done wonders for Hinson & SIU attendance.

Writeup:

http://www.courierpress.com/sports/...a-5ebe-1bfc-
e053-0100007f2770-366925751.html

Final Min Video:

http://www.mvc-sports.com/multimedi...ille-85-southern-illinois-78-ot/#.Vqt6YeaqTIV


----------



## BankShot

BlueSycamore said:


> Marty has had a very short bench all season. Most likely will bite him later on even though these are well-conditioned athletes. The Aces are only one injury from imploding.



True...Boo Gibson would've really helped w/ backcourt rest of Brown & Ballentine. Surprised that the 6'8" Wiley has not been integrated, as he was a big factor w/ Clemons @ VU last year. It'll be interesting to see if Bryzia (?) will replace Simmons as a starter. He looked good last night, fighting for reb & sinking 3's w/ consistency...something Blake Simmons hasn't done. Blake is a better passer, though...had a nice long & low trajectory bounce feed to Ballentine posting up.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Well, that gives us one game up on SIU, but it's a long season.


----------



## ISUCC

3 games today in the MVC

Bradley at Drake in a battle for 10th

our game

Illinois State at Missouri State at 4:05pm

all on espn3


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Ho hum first half in the Bradley/Drake game. 

32-27 Drake with 3:15 left. 

We had better finished the back half with Drake and sweep Bradley. They are just young and NOT good but they do have a couple nice athletes.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

38-35 Drake at the half.

Bradley is averaging 53 points per game this year.


----------



## ISUCC

well, bad day to be an ISU in the MVC as Illinois State blew a late lead and lost to MSU in Springfield, I just had a hunch we'd come out on the wrong end today for some reason. 

new standings

Wichita State: 9-0
Evansville: 7-2
Southern Illinois: 7-2
Indiana State: 6-4
Illinois State 6-4
Missouri State: 5-5
Northern Iowa: 3-6
Loyola: 3-7
Bradley: 1-9
Drake: 1-9


----------



## ISUCC

2 huge games today with ramifications for us, 

SIU at UNI

WSU at Evansville. 

Need UNI and WSU to win so we can have hope for a top 3 finish yet. 

Both at 4pm


----------



## BankShot

Sheeeet...root for WSU? :freaked: That'll be the day...


----------



## sycamorebacker

BankShot said:


> Sheeeet...root for WSU? :freaked: That'll be the day...



I wonder if UE and WSU can both lose.


----------



## ISUCC

2 great games getting ready to start, watch one on TV, the other on your computer or laptop device!


----------



## ISUCC

WSU handling Evansville pretty easily in the 1st half, UNI and SIU tied, starting 2nd half


----------



## treeman

WSU just plays harder than anyone ive seen this year. They are just everywhere when it comes to loose balls, long rebounds and keeping the ball alive. There guys take pride in doing the little things.


----------



## ISUCC

agreed, noone is going to beat WSU in the MVC, they do everything right, they are just taking it to UE. 

UNI is up 5 on SIU, so, so far a good day for us, if only we'd have won yesterday, ugh!


----------



## ISUCC

and your new standings after today

Wichita State: 10-0
Evansville: 7-3
Southern Illinois: 7-3
Indiana State: 6-4
Illinois State 6-4
Missouri State: 5-5
Northern Iowa: 4-6
Loyola: 3-7
Bradley: 1-9
Drake: 1-9

SIU plays at WSU this week, so hopefully we can win our games and at least catch them for 3rd


----------



## sycamorebacker

ISUCC said:


> if only we'd have won yesterday, ugh!



Nobody but WSU is going to win all of their road games.  We can still get it done.  I'm worried, though, about what Coach said about making some changes.


----------



## meistro

ISUCC said:


> agreed, noone is going to beat WSU in the MVC, they do everything right, they are just taking it to UE.
> 
> UNI is up 5 on SIU, so, so far a good day for us, if only we'd have won yesterday, ugh!



Ya, could have been tied for 2nd. Hope the guys learn from that. I think we have a shot to beat them at home if we can somehow play like we did against Evansville.


----------



## BankShot

Their front line will eat ours alive...they're playing 10+ deep with an "edge" for post-season NCAA Championship now...peaking @ the right time . Van Fleet had 32 today...15/15 FT's. Ballentine didn't have a FG in the 1st half, did he? Aces got their asses kick on their HC...sounded like maybe 2,000...NOT 10,000! More like a funeral... 

Aces had Baker in foul trouble 1st half and did NOTHING.


:beatingdeadhorse:...Marty Simmons trying to get his team motivated! :lol:


Look @ the Shox Bench productivity:

http://www.cbssports.com/collegebasketball/gametracker/boxscore/NCAAB_20160131_WICHST@EVAN

65 FT's shot...this is getting ABSURD. Officials are making a FARCE of the game in the MVC. No wonder the 10K sellout was half asleep.


----------



## Bluethunder

Missouri State jumps out to a 24-6 lead, only to have Bradley close the half with a 23-13 run.

37-29 Missouri State at the half.


----------



## Bluethunder

Missouri State hangs on to win 77-71 over Bradley.

Bradley is young, inexperienced and outmanned, but they play hard.  They aren't going to just roll over for us Saturday, so hopefully we come out a little more ready to play than we showed tonght.


----------



## ISUCC

new standings

Wichita State: 10-0
Evansville: 7-3
Southern Illinois: 7-3
Indiana State: 7-4
Illinois State 6-4
Missouri State: 6-5
Northern Iowa: 4-6
Loyola: 3-7
Bradley: 1-10
Drake: 1-10

3 games tomorrow night


----------



## BrokerZ

ISUCC said:


> new standings
> 
> Wichita State: 10-0
> Evansville: 7-3
> Southern Illinois: 7-3
> Indiana State: 7-4
> Illinois State 6-4
> Missouri State: 6-5
> Northern Iowa: 4-6
> Loyola: 3-7
> Bradley: 1-10
> Drake: 1-10
> 
> 3 games tomorrow night



All three games are important to us, too. 

UE @ UNI - A UE road loss knocks them below us due to us holding the tie breaker. Can they bounce back after getting their asses handed to them by WSU?  Can UNI protect its home court and start to pick itself up off the mat?

SIU @ WSU - I don't see anyone beating WSU again in the Valley this year, so a loss here drops SIU down to 7-4. Our remaining home game with SIU will huge. Win that game and we will also hold the tie breaker with them. 

Illinois State @ Loyola - Has Moser finally unlocked Loyola's potential with all of his lineup changes and Turk finally being back and healthy? Selfishly I really want Loyola to win this game to 1) kind of justify our loss there on Sunday and 2) move Illinois State down a game behind us.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Washspun or however you spell his last name for UNI just had a huge dunk on Mock! Climbs the latter on him and yams it!


----------



## ISUCC

pretty exciting games tonight folks! Tune in now, UE at UNI is under 4 minutes, 2 point game!


----------



## skdent1414




----------



## ISUCC

25 left at UNI, UE ball, down 1


----------



## ISUCC

wow, UNI is gonna win! UNI blocked the last shot by the Evansville player. Great game!

57-54 UNI wins


----------



## ISUCC

new standings with 2 other games ongoing tonight. 

Wichita State: 10-0
Southern Illinois: 7-3
Indiana State: 7-4
Evansville: 7-4
Illinois State 6-4
Missouri State: 6-5
Northern Iowa: 5-6
Loyola: 3-7
Bradley: 1-10
Drake: 1-10

Illinois State trails Loyola by 3 at the half

SIU at WSU just starting now


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Marty Simmons seat just got hotter.


----------



## BankShot

Two (2) key turnovers by Jaylon Brown  down the stretch...Jacobson has his crew headed in the right direction!

Did you see that LH "stuff" by Washpun over Mock?


----------



## Southgrad07

The valley is crazy as usual.. We are in the hunt for 2nd and also for Thursday.


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Marty Simmons seat just got hotter.



He's having a double knee arthroplasty this Summer...see him limping? If he doesn't lose some lbs., his rehab won't be easy.


----------



## treeman

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Marty Simmons seat just got hotter.


Luckily he has 1 more year with blake on the floor or he really would be in trouble....I dont know what it is about jr simmons but I absolutely cant stand him. 

But seriously, if marty cant win with UEs all-time leading scorer, a double double machine averaging 14 boards, and a very solid supporting cast. What is he ever gonna do there?


----------



## Southgrad07

BankShot said:


> Two (2) key turnovers by Jaylon Brown  down the stretch...Jacobson has his crew headed in the right direction!
> 
> Did you see that LH "stuff" by Washpun over Mock?



That was big time! Uni is much more dangerous than their record shows.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

treeman said:


> Luckily he has 1 more year with blake on the floor or he really would be in trouble....I dont know what it is about jr simmons but I absolutely cant stand him.
> 
> But seriously, if marty cant win with UEs all-time leading scorer, a double double machine averaging 14 boards, and a very solid supporting cast. What is he ever gonna do there?



Well for starters Blake Simmons is terrible. He isn't a D1 basketball player and he has played huge minutes his entire career. That is enough to drive an Aces fan nuts or just someone that is a fan of college basketball - I don't get it.

I am not sure his son saves him. The post season work they did last season in that other tournament know one cares about might help his cause. 

But a Valley finish outside the top 3 and a first round Arch Madness exit will seal his fate. Looonnnggg way to go yet - we will see.


----------



## BankShot

treeman said:


> Luckily he has 1 more year with blake on the floor or he really would be in trouble....I dont know what it is about jr simmons but I absolutely cant stand him.
> 
> But seriously, if marty cant win with UEs all-time leading scorer, a double double machine averaging 14 boards, and a very solid supporting cast. What is he ever gonna do there?



Blake reminds me of Eddie on the Munsters....


----------



## ISUCC

Loyola pulling away from Illinois State, up 9 now, a Loyola win helps us.


----------



## Elder Tracy D. Smith

ISUCC said:


> Loyola pulling away from Illinois State, up 9 now, a Loyola win helps us.


A Loyola win and a Southern Illinois lost puts us closer to that 2nd spot


----------



## Southgrad07

ISUCC said:


> Loyola pulling away from Illinois State, up 9 now, a Loyola win helps us.



Providing we take care of business our next few games...any slip ups and the loyolas and unis of the league will be the guys we will be fighting to stay out of Thursday...your right though, if we do what we are suppose to do a uni and Loyola win helps our cause to get to 2nd...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Southgrad07 said:


> Providing we take care of business our next few games...any slip ups and the loyolas and unis of the league will be the guys we will be fighting to stay out of Thursday...your right though, if we do what we are suppose to do a uni and Loyola win helps our cause to get to 2nd...



It could definitely go either way but as a fan you got to like where we sit and be positive about it! Once again putting ourselves in a great position to control our own fate! 

On another note, Barry Hinson has Southern playing really hard! He has done a tremendous job with that team.


----------



## sycamorebacker

ISUCC said:


> wow, UNI is gonna win! UNI blocked the last shot by the Evansville player. Great game!
> 
> 57-54 UNI wins



I can't believe UNI didn't miss that FT at the end intentionally.


----------



## BankShot

Score? Time remaining? UE timeouts left?


----------



## sycamorebacker

BankShot said:


> Score? Time remaining? UE timeouts left?



UNI had FT's with 1 sec remaining and ahead by 1 pt.  I'd rather give them the ball with 1 sec and the clock running than let them throw the ball in for a shot.


----------



## ISUCC

well, now it looks like Illinois State will win, they're up 7 with 2 minutes left


----------



## ISUCC

after the Illinois State (78-70) win we're at

Wichita State: 10-0
Southern Illinois: 7-3
Indiana State: 7-4
Evansville: 7-4
Illinois State 7-4
Missouri State: 6-5
Northern Iowa: 5-6
Loyola: 3-8
Bradley: 1-10
Drake: 1-10

SIU down to WSU also, so if they go on and lose they'll join us all in the 7-4 club, boy, that 7th place spot is really up for grabs right now, I think if we can get to 9 wins we can avoid 7th place, maybe, winning the 2 games vs. Bradley and the game at Missouri State are really going to be very important


----------



## ISUCC

and now WSU has opened a 14 point lead on SIU in Wichita, so that one's pretty much over, so we'll advance the standings 

Wichita State: 11-0
Southern Illinois: 7-4
Indiana State: 7-4
Evansville: 7-4
Illinois State 7-4
Missouri State: 6-5
Northern Iowa: 5-6
Loyola: 3-8
Bradley: 1-10
Drake: 1-10

our remaining schedule

@ Bradley
vs SIU
@ Missouri State
@ Illinois State
vs Wichita State
@ UNI
vs Bradley

just gotta find 3 wins in there to avoid Thursday.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

sycamorebacker said:


> UNI had FT's with 1 sec remaining and ahead by 1 pt.  I'd rather give them the ball with 1 sec and the clock running than let them throw the ball in for a shot.



This could be the perfect time to miss the ft--just be sure to hit the rim.


----------



## TreeTop

ISUCC said:


> just gotta find 3 wins in there to avoid Thursday.



To hell with that, we're in second place, we gotta hold this position!


----------



## sycamorebacker

Quabachi said:


> To hell with that, we're in second place, we gotta hold this position!



There you go!  

Win, Win, Win!


----------



## Coach

"The pendulum swings like a pendulum swings". Four Valley teams tied for 2nd place and all are 4 games behind Wichita State.  All four control their own destiny and each is also only 2 games from playing on opening night in St. Louis.  Who has the mental toughness to finish and who will fall into the abyss?


----------



## BankShot

Would be nice to see the Trees go on a 4-game roll when the Shox come to town, thus elevating the prospect of the season's #1 attendance draw while having an 11-4 conf. record.

Would be nice to also when the Powerball...:cooking:


----------



## Elder Tracy D. Smith

BankShot said:


> Would be nice to see the Trees go on a 4-game roll when the Shox come to town, thus elevating the prospect of the season's #1 attendance draw while having an 11-4 conf. record.
> 
> Would be nice to also when the Powerball...:cooking:


It definitely would be awesome, and It's very capable.. if we take it one game at a time, play to our strengths and implement some small changes on the defensive end. I could foresee us winning our next 4 games.[emoji322]


----------



## treeman

these are the games of interest for the team in the log jam for 2nd. Basically it is all the games left for the teams besides games against Loyola, Drake, and Bradley

Southern Illinois
@ Indiana State
@ Evansville
@ Illinois State
Missouri State

Evansville
Missouri State
Illinois State 
Southern Illinois
Northern Iowa

Indiana State
Southern Illinois
@ Missouri State
@ Illinois State
Wichita State
@ Northern Iowa

Illinois State
Wichita State
@ Evansville
Indiana State
@ Northern Iowa
Southern Illinois
@ Wichita State

Looking at the remaining schedule Ilsu clearly has the toughest road to a 2nd place finish with Evansville having the easiest. We probably need to go 3-2 vs. our schedule above to finish in the top 3 in conference (that is if we sweep Bradley).


----------



## BrokerZ

treeman said:


> these are the games of interest for the team in the log jam for 2nd. Basically it is all the games left for the teams besides games against Loyola, Drake, and Bradley
> 
> Southern Illinois
> @ Indiana State
> @ Evansville
> @ Illinois State
> Missouri State
> 
> Evansville
> Missouri State
> Illinois State
> Southern Illinois
> Northern Iowa
> 
> Indiana State
> Southern Illinois
> @ Missouri State
> @ Illinois State
> Wichita State
> @ Northern Iowa
> 
> Illinois State
> Wichita State
> @ Evansville
> Indiana State
> @ Northern Iowa
> Southern Illinois
> @ Wichita State
> 
> Looking at the remaining schedule Ilsu clearly has the toughest road to a 2nd place finish with Evansville having the easiest. We probably need to go 3-2 vs. our schedule above to finish in the top 3 in conference (that is if we sweep Bradley).



Agreed.  Evansville looks to have the advantage since they've played their toughest road games already.  We have an uphill battle, for sure, but at least we hold the tiebreaker against Evansville.  We beat SIU and home we'll have the tiebreaker with them, too.


----------



## Bluethunder

The way the Valley is shaping up this year, as long as we aren't in the Thursday night games, I really don't care where we land seed wise.  Every team playing for #2-#6 is capable of beating or losing to the other teams in contention.  Would I love to get the #2 seed, sure, but if we can't get that, it really isn't going to matter to me whether we are 3, 4, 5 or 6.

I know some would say the 2, 3 or 6 would be better because you are then on the opposite side of the #1 seed, but it doesn't matter to me.  It seems like if the #1 seed is going to lose at Arch Madness they lose in the semis more than the finals anyway.


----------



## Elder Tracy D. Smith

Bluethunder said:


> The way the Valley is shaping up this year, as long as we aren't in the Thursday night games, I really don't care where we land seed wise.  Every team playing for #2-#6 is capable of beating or losing to the other teams in contention.  Would I love to get the #2 seed, sure, but if we can't get that, it really isn't going to matter to me whether we are 3, 4, 5 or 6.
> 
> I know some would say the 2, 3 or 6 would be better because you are then on the opposite side of the #1 seed, but it doesn't matter to me.  It seems like if the #1 seed is going to lose at Arch Madness they lose in the semis more than the finals anyway.


Very intelligent synopsis [emoji56] [emoji1]


----------



## BlueSycamore

I would be more concerned about not having to play on opening night than I would be about any other seed.  Sycamores are not out of the woods in that respect yet even if tied for 2nd at the moment.


----------



## ISUCC

5 games today, 

Missouri State at Evansville is on espn3 right now. 

we play at 8pm


----------



## ISUCC

Evansville easily beats MSU, Ballentine becomes the all time leading scorer at UE today


----------



## ISUCC

UNI easily beat Drake today, 3 more games tonight,


----------



## ISUCC

well, after that egg we laid, and the SIU egg they laid today, here is where we are, pretty safe to say we're heading to a game on Thursday in St Louis. 

Wichita State: 11-0
Evansville: 8-4
Southern Illinois: 7-5
Indiana State: 7-5
Illinois State 7-4
Missouri State: 6-6
Northern Iowa: 6-6
Loyola: 4-8
Bradley: 2-10
Drake: 1-11

Just one game left tonight, WSU at Illinois State


----------



## ISUCC

Wichita State is boatracing Illinois State already, so may as well update the standings

Wichita State: 12-0
Evansville: 8-4
Southern Illinois: 7-5
Indiana State: 7-5
Illinois State 7-5
Missouri State: 6-6
Northern Iowa: 6-6
Loyola: 4-8
Bradley: 2-10
Drake: 1-11

our remaining schedule, before tonight I figured we needed 3 wins to avoid Thursday. After tonight does anyone see 3 wins in our last 6 games because I don't at this point. I just hope we're not staring at a 6 game losing streak here in February, but it shouldn't surprise us if it does happen. 

Southern Illinois
@ Missouri State
@ Illinois State
Wichita State
@ Northern Iowa
Bradley


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

ISUCC said:


> Wichita State is boatracing Illinois State already, so may as well update the standings
> 
> Wichita State: 12-0
> Evansville: 8-4
> Southern Illinois: 7-5
> Indiana State: 7-5
> Illinois State 7-5
> Missouri State: 6-6
> Northern Iowa: 6-6
> Loyola: 4-8
> Bradley: 2-10
> Drake: 1-11
> 
> our remaining schedule, before tonight I figured we needed 3 wins to avoid Thursday. After tonight does anyone see 3 wins in our last 6 games because I don't at this point. I just hope we're not staring at a 6 game losing streak here in February, but it shouldn't surprise us if it does happen.
> 
> Southern Illinois
> @ Missouri State
> @ Illinois State
> Wichita State
> @ Northern Iowa
> Bradley




SIU-L
Missouri St.-either/or
Illinois State-L
Wichita State-(big) L
UNI-L
Bradley-W*


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

ISUCC said:


> Wichita State is boatracing Illinois State already.
> Bradley: 2-10
> Bradley



So much for "boatracing", fancy terminology though! Really solid effort Scott. Currently tied.

Wanted to make sure to keep that 2-10 Bradley record at the top of people's mind. You know in case anyone forgot.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Boatracing has been banned from the site... 

Redbirds win.


----------



## Gotta Hav

BlueSycamore said:


> I would be more concerned about not having to play on opening night than I would be about any other seed.  *Sycamores **are not out of the woods in that respect yet even if tied for 2nd at the moment*.



BlueSyc....a.k.a.  Futureman!!!

He uses his amazing mental powers in a never-ending battle for predicting the final standings in the MVC, while assuming the disguise of BlueSycamore, a mild-mannered blogger for a Sycamore Sports Blog. 

Were you orphaned in Clay, Sullivan, or Greene County....and what Material saps your powers the most...I know its not Krypton, so that only leaves COAL, right?


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Boatracing has been banned from the site...
> 
> Redbirds win.



I'm hijacking this thread, since few of us have hovercraft!


----------



## ISUCC

looks like the Redbirds stormed back to win! 

new standings

Wichita State: 11-1
Illinois State 8-4
Evansville: 8-4
Southern Illinois: 7-5
Indiana State: 7-5
Missouri State: 6-6
Northern Iowa: 6-6
Loyola: 4-8
Bradley: 2-10
Drake: 1-11


----------



## ISUCC

just one game in the MVC tonight, on espn3, and will probably be a snoozer, Wichita State at Drake, 8pm


----------



## TreeTop

Pretty interesting this week as the two 8-4 teams play each other, the two 7-5 teams play each other, and the two 6-6 teams play each other.


----------



## ISUCC

tonight's games are pretty much decided, one game tomorrow, Illinois State plays Evansville. 

new standings

Wichita State: 12-1
Illinois State 8-4
Evansville: 8-4
Southern Illinois: 8-5
Northern Iowa: 7-6
Indiana State: 7-6
Missouri State: 6-7
Loyola: 5-8
Bradley: 2-11
Drake: 1-12


----------



## ISUCC

1 game tonight, ILS at UE at 9pm on CBS Sports Network


----------



## ISUCC

Illinois State up big and appears they will get the win at Evansville. 

New standings

Wichita State: 12-1
Illinois State 9-4
Evansville: 8-5
Southern Illinois: 8-5
Northern Iowa: 7-6
Indiana State: 7-6
Missouri State: 6-7
Loyola: 5-8
Bradley: 2-11
Drake: 1-12

even as crappy as we're playing we are still only ONE GAME out of 3rd place yet.


----------



## sycamorebacker

ISUCC said:


> Illinois State up big and appears they will get the win at Evansville.
> 
> New standings
> 
> Wichita State: 12-1
> Illinois State 9-4
> Evansville: 8-5
> Southern Illinois: 8-5
> Northern Iowa: 7-6
> Indiana State: 7-6
> Missouri State: 6-7
> Loyola: 5-8
> Bradley: 2-11
> Drake: 1-12
> 
> even as crappy as we're playing we are still only ONE GAME out of 3rd place yet.



Dogfight in the trenches.  Just like always.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Northern Iowa 53____  Wichita City 50.  FINAL SCORE!!

SUCK IT Wichita City!!!


----------



## ISUCC

very surprising outcome in Wichita, wow!

so it's clearly a battle between us and Missouri State for the 7th spot with that UNI win.


----------



## sycamorebacker

It doesn't really matter, does it?

I admit that when you first started talking about thur I thought you were just being negative as usual.  Turns out, if you are negative enough times, you will eventually be right.


----------



## Southgrad07

Thursday night is more likely than not if we lose today. If we win the 6 seed is very likely..if we win and get help it opens the door for higher seeding...but honestly 3-6 is little difference. U avoid Thursday and take your chances from there


----------



## sycamorebacker

Southgrad07 said:


> Thursday night is more likely than not if we lose today. If we win the 6 seed is very likely..if we win and get help it opens the door for higher seeding...but honestly 3-6 is little difference. U avoid Thursday and take your chances from there



The bottom line is that we will probably be where we belong.  We know we belong at 4th to 7th with the players we have.


----------



## BlueSycamore

http://espn.go.com/ncb/recap?gameId=400844518 

Golly Baker & Van Fleet are human aren't they?


----------



## sycamorebacker

4Q_iu said:


> Northern Iowa 53____  Wichita City 50.  FINAL SCORE!!
> 
> SUCK IT Wichita City!!!



WSU shot 30%,  7/31 on 3's and shot 4 FT's.


----------



## BlueSycamore

UNI played a ZONE........can you hear that Lansing........UNI played a ZONE.  Your team can not play man and beat Wichita.

Meltdown on the Shocker Forum          ... "Ron and Fred are Shocker legends, without a doubt. Sometimes it seems like they feel they have to do everything themselves though. I hope they can get back to what made them so great to begin with. 

You can be great leaders without having to put all the burden on your shoulders. Take some off the pressure of yourselves and it might do wonders"

Sound familiar?


----------



## 4Q_iu

sycamorebacker said:


> WSU shot 30%,  7/31 on 3's and shot 4 FT's.



I have zero interest in whether or not NIU out-played them OR if WCC played lousy, a loss is a LOSS.  Perhaps NIU set the tone b/c of their zone.   Matters not to me, I'm far more interested in WCC's loss, esp at home.


----------



## treeman

Could WSU be the first "title contender" to not make the tourney?

I know there is still a lot of bball to be played, that they more than likely WILL make a the tourney as an at-large (if they dont win the tourney). But they are 1 bad loss away from being in serious trouble...


----------



## Sycamore Proud

4Q_iu said:


> I have zero interest in whether or not NIU out-played them OR if WCC played lousy, a loss is a LOSS.  Perhaps NIU set the tone b/c of their zone.   Matters not to me, I'm far more interested in WCC's loss, esp at home.




Grumpy old man.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Sycamore Proud said:


> Grumpy old man.



??


----------



## Elder Tracy D. Smith

Scott Fo 3333333


----------



## Gotta Hav

4Q_iu said:


> ??



It sounded to me like he said you're 'not lucky'.


----------



## meistro

Two weeks ago we should have been in second place by ourselves and now we're a Thursday team. The life of a Sycamore fan.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Gotta Hav said:


> It sounded to me like he said you're 'not lucky'.



Really....   Because it sounded like an additional sanctimonious prig on the board was spouting


----------



## Sycamore Proud

4Q_iu said:


> ??



I just thought you sounded like a grumpy old man.  I didn't understand your 
focus on Northern Illinois either.:look:


----------



## 4Q_iu

Sycamore Proud said:


> I just thought you sounded like a grumpy old man.  I didn't understand your
> focus on Northern Illinois either.:look:



Not at all grumpy, uni, NIU all spell northern Iowa....   Does it really matter how the panthers beat the shuckers?  Not in my book.


----------



## ISUCC

and the new standings, still 2 games tomorrow

Wichita State: 12-2
Illinois State 9-4
Southern Illinois: 9-5
Evansville: 8-5
Northern Iowa: 8-6
Missouri State: 7-7
Indiana State: 7-7
Loyola: 5-8
Bradley: 2-11
Drake: 1-13

pretty sure we're slotted in for Thursday now as our schedule is much more difficult than Missouri State's schedule. Don't see many, or any wins left on our schedule unless we can upset Bradley the last game of the regular season.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

4Q_iu said:


> Not at all grumpy, uni, NIU all spell northern Iowa....  * Does it really matter how the panthers beat the shuckers?  Not in my book.*


*

*

No problem here--just another of my feeble attempts at humor.  Couldn't agree more on this!


----------



## BlueSycamore

I know 4Q_IU won't want to look at this but I just can't pass.  Maybe StickBoy will enjoy it......


Pic from the UNI vs Wichita game today. @ValleyHoops #feelings pic.twitter.com/FMrmLbK5LO— 👁🌳SycamoreRules🇺🇸🇺🇦 (@SycamoreRules) February 14, 2016


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

4Q_iu said:


> Really....   Because it sounded like an additional sanctimonious prig on the board was spouting



Thank you again for this...


----------



## 4Q_iu

BlueSycamore said:


> I know 4Q_IU won't want to look at this but I just can't pass.  Maybe StickBoy will enjoy it......
> 
> 
> Pic from the UNI vs Wichita game today. @ValleyHoops #feelings pic.twitter.com/FMrmLbK5LO— 👁🌳SycamoreRules🇺🇸🇺🇦 (@SycamoreRules) February 14, 2016

Great pic...  Have to wonder why the Lil' Panther fan isn't enjoying it more, your team won buddy - Enjoy It!


----------



## 4Q_iu

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Thank you again for this...



You're most welcome, any day a 20-something is required to use a dictionary is a good day.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

4Q_iu said:


> You're most welcome, any day a 20-something is required to use a dictionary is a good day.



For exaxtly 44 more days... Then I hit puberty, I hope.


----------



## BrokerZ

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> For exaxtly 44 more days... Then I hit puberty, I hope.



We all peak at different times...


----------



## treeman

The way I see it now, this team is/was capable of beating any team in the conference on any night save Wichita. Our seed doesnt really matter at this point to win in the Lou. We have just as much chance as winning it as a 3 seed as a 6 seed imo. Hopefully we can win a few to end the season here


----------



## ISUCC

2 games ongoing now, Evansville is easily beating Loyola

Illinois State is up just 1 on Bradley in the 2nd half. 14 left


----------



## ISUCC

Evansville won at Loyola, and Illinois State will beat Bradley

new standings

Wichita State: 12-2
Illinois State 10-4
Evansville: 9-5
Southern Illinois: 9-5
Northern Iowa: 8-6
Missouri State: 7-7
Indiana State: 7-7
Loyola: 5-9
Bradley: 2-12
Drake: 1-13

next set of games are Weds night

NMSU plays at Wichita State tomorrow night in a make up game


----------



## 4Q_iu

ISUCC said:


> 2 games ongoing now, Evansville is easily beating Loyola
> 
> Illinois State is up just 1 on Bradley in the 2nd half. 14 left



Ramblers rally but fall short, Moores Hill College 74. Loyola (IL) 73


----------



## sycamorebacker

ISUCC said:


> Evansville won at Loyola, and Illinois State will beat Bradley
> 
> new standings
> 
> Wichita State: 12-2
> Illinois State 10-4
> Evansville: 9-5
> Southern Illinois: 9-5
> Northern Iowa: 8-6
> Missouri State: 7-7
> Indiana State: 7-7
> Loyola: 5-9
> Bradley: 2-12
> Drake: 1-13
> 
> next set of games are Weds night
> 
> NMSU plays at Wichita State tomorrow night in a make up game



corrected:

Wichita State: 12-2
Illinois State 10-4
Evansville: 9-5
Southern Illinois: 9-5
Northern Iowa: 8-6
Indiana State: 7-7
Missouri State: 7-7
Loyola: 5-9
Bradley: 2-12
Drake: 1-13


----------



## Gotta Hav

WSU 37 New Mexico State 24 at the half.  VanFleet is putting on a show.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Gotta Hav said:


> WSU 37 New Mexico State 24 at the half.  VanFleet is putting on a show.



Not a Valley game, but WSU killed NMS by 30 points.  71-41.  With about 11:00 minutes to go in the 2nd half...WSU had zero TO's.

Tremendous turnaround by WSU, after losing a tough game on Saturday to UNI.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Switch it over to the UNI - Loyola game.  It's a barn burner.  

With 2:01 to go, UNI 50   Loyola 49


----------



## ISUCC

4 games tonight in the MVC

Of course we've already lost at ILS

SIU beat Bradley

Loyola with a mild upset win over UNI in Chicago by 3

Drake is hosting Evansville tonight, at the half, UE leads by 4


----------



## Gotta Hav

LOYOLA WINS TONIGHT AT HOME AGAINST UNI, AND THE RAMBLERS SWEEP UNI ON THE SEASON!!!!


----------



## ISUCC

new standings minus the Drake-UE outcome

Wichita State: 12-2
Illinois State 11-4
Southern Illinois: 10-5
Evansville: 9-5
Northern Iowa: 8-7
Missouri State: 7-7
Indiana State: 7-8
Loyola: 6-9
Bradley: 2-13
Drake: 1-13

with the Loyola win we're on the verge of falling to the 8 seed and getting back on the WSU side in St Louis, not that it really matters.


----------



## ISUCC

Evansville has pulled away and will win at Drake, so updating the standings at this point

Wichita State: 12-2
Illinois State 11-4
Evansville: 10-5
Southern Illinois: 10-5
Northern Iowa: 8-7
Missouri State: 7-7
Indiana State: 7-8
Loyola: 6-9
Bradley: 2-13
Drake: 1-14

several scenarios still exist for those 5-6-7-8 spots, if we were to miraculously beat UNI & Bradley we could still wind up the 5 seed, UNI has games left vs. ILS, us, and Evansville, losing all 3 of those puts them in the 8 seed believe it or not. 

MSU will probably lose to WSU, so that puts them at 7-8 with us again. But then they host Loyola and Drake (probable wins), then close at SIU. So if both us and MSU end at 9-9 not sure who has the tiebreak, but we'd either be the 5 or 6 seed. 

Loyola still has to play WSU so they won't get to 9 wins. 

So all we need to do is beat UNI and Bradley and we're safe from Thursday.

Do I think it will happen, no, but there is a chance no less


----------



## ISUCC

WSU easily over MSU tonight in a laugher

new standings

Wichita State: 13-2
Illinois State 11-4
Evansville: 10-5
Southern Illinois: 10-5
Northern Iowa: 8-7
Missouri State: 7-8
Indiana State: 7-8
Loyola: 6-9
Bradley: 2-13
Drake: 1-14

3 games Saturday, 2 on Sunday, including our home game with Wichita State


----------



## sycamorebacker

CORRECTED:

Wichita State: 13-2
Illinois State 11-4
Evansville: 10-5
Southern Illinois: 10-5
Northern Iowa: 8-7
Indiana State: 7-8
Missouri State: 7-8
Loyola: 6-9
Bradley: 2-13
Drake: 1-14


----------



## BlueSycamore

ISUCC said:


> WSU easily over MSU tonight in a laugher
> 
> new standings
> 
> Wichita State: 13-2
> Illinois State 11-4
> Evansville: 10-5
> Southern Illinois: 10-5
> Northern Iowa: 8-7
> Missouri State: 7-8
> Indiana State: 7-8
> Loyola: 6-9
> Bradley: 2-13
> Drake: 1-14
> 
> 3 games Saturday, 2 on Sunday, including our home game with Wichita State



Wichita in a laugher huh........wait 'till Sunday................


----------



## ISUCC

3 games today that will impact where we end in the standings

SIU at Evansville 4pm  espn3

Illinois State at Northern Iowa 4pm CBS sports network

Drake at Bradley 8pm espn3 this will determine 9th and 10th places

technically we can still finish from 4th to 8th. But we need to win 2 of the last 3 games to avoid thursday I believe


----------



## ISUCC

Evansville beat SIU today, UNI beat Illinois State

so now we're at

Wichita State: 13-2
Illinois State 11-5
Evansville: 11-5
Southern Illinois: 10-6
Northern Iowa: 8-8
Missouri State: 7-8
Indiana State: 7-8
Loyola: 6-9
Bradley: 2-13
Drake: 1-14

Drake is at Bradley at 8pm, to determine 10th place in the MVC

then 2 games tomorrow.


----------



## sycamorebacker

CORRECTED:

Wichita State: 13-2
Illinois State 11-5
Evansville: 11-5
Southern Illinois: 10-6
Northern Iowa: 8-8
Indiana State: 7-8
Missouri State: 7-8
Loyola: 6-9
Bradley: 2-13
Drake: 1-14


----------



## BrokerZ

We appear to hold the tie breaker against both MSU and Loyola, so we need to keep that in mind. Both teams will finish around us, and that tie breaker will be key!


----------



## ISUCC

BrokerZ said:


> We appear to hold the tie breaker against both MSU and Loyola, so we need to keep that in mind. Both teams will finish around us, and that tie breaker will be key!



if we hold the tiebreak that is key

Bradley beat Drake, so we're now at this

Wichita State: 13-2
Illinois State 11-5
Evansville: 11-5
Southern Illinois: 10-6
Northern Iowa: 8-8
Missouri State: 7-8
Indiana State: 7-8
Loyola: 6-9
Bradley: 3-13
Drake: 1-15

Need to pay attention to the Loyola - Missouri State game tomorrow as that will be key for us.


----------



## sycamorebacker

CORRECTED:

Wichita State: 13-2
Illinois State 11-5
Evansville: 11-5
Southern Illinois: 10-6
Northern Iowa: 8-8
Indiana State: 7-8
Missouri State: 7-8
Loyola: 6-9
Bradley: 3-13
Drake: 1-15


----------



## sycamorebacker

ISUCC said:


> if we hold the tiebreak that is key



"If head-to-head competition does not break the tie, the deadlock will be broken using the overall adjusted RPI, as published in The RPI Report on the morning after the final regular-season MVC game. The team with the better overall adjusted RPI will receive the higher seed."

I don't know if it's possible for MSU to catch us on the tiebreaker.  I don't know what the "adjusted" RPI is, but we are #168 now on the RPI and MSU is #217.  It looks like a huge difference to me.


----------



## ISUCC

Loyola beats Missouri State easily, 

we of course, get smoked

so now 

Wichita State: 14-2
Illinois State 11-5
Evansville: 11-5
Southern Illinois: 10-6
Northern Iowa: 8-8
Loyola: 7-9
Missouri State: 7-9
Indiana State: 7-9
Bradley: 3-13
Drake: 1-15

sounds like we have the tie break over MSU and Loyola, BUT we have to win 1-2 more games this year and I just don't see it happening.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Looks we'll end up 6th.  I'd like to see us get our shooting confidence back before the tournament.


----------



## BrokerZ

We beat Bradley at home and we should end up 6th. Both Loyola and MSU have winnable games left against Drake but clear losses remaining as well.  All three teams should (big emphasis on should) go 1-1 to end the year.  With the tie breaker we'll end up 6th.


----------



## treeman

Hard to believe 4 weeks ago we had a top 90 RPI, a legit shot at a 2 seed, and if all went right a chance at a NIT bid. Oh How quickly things have changed, now I believe most Syc fans are just wanting this nightmarish end of a season to come to a close.


----------



## ISUCC

just one game tonight, Evansville vs Bradley, so not too exciting, everyone else plays tomorrow


----------



## sycamorebacker

SIU is 3/21 against ILLST


----------



## ISUCC

Illinois State just destroyed SIU. 

We're getting crushed at UNI

Drake and MSU in a pretty good game in Missouri. 

Loyola and WSU just started


----------



## ISUCC

Missouri State wins over Drake, ILS beats SIU, UE beat Bradley last night, we lost to UNI, and WSU is on their way to beating Loyola, so after tonight.

Wichita State: 15-2
Illinois State 12-5
Evansville: 12-5
Southern Illinois: 10-7
Northern Iowa: 9-8
Missouri State: 8-9
Loyola: 7-10
Indiana State: 7-10
Bradley: 3-14
Drake: 1-16


----------



## Gotta Hav

ISUCC said:


> Missouri State wins over Drake, *ILS beats SIU*, UE beat Bradley last night, we lost to UNI, and WSU is on their way to beating Loyola, so after tonight.
> 
> Wichita State: 15-2
> Illinois State 12-5
> Evansville: 12-5
> Southern Illinois: 10-7
> Northern Iowa: 9-8
> Missouri State: 8-9
> Loyola: 7-10
> Indiana State: 7-10
> Bradley: 3-14
> Drake: 1-16




I think that should be, Ill State, stomps SIU. and holds Beane, to just two points!
http://stats.statbroadcast.com/broadcast/?a=1&vislive=mvc&id=104315


----------



## Gotta Hav

And Loyola with another Blockbuster crowd.  

http://stats.statbroadcast.com/broadcast/?a=1&id=104331


----------



## BrokerZ

We all need to be SIU fans on Saturday.  Our only path to avoiding Thursday is a MSU loss on the road at SIU and a home win for us against Bradley.  Those two things happen and we end up 6th.

Not that it really matters at this point, but at least I'd get to enjoy most of the day on Friday in St. Louis before we get beat down in the evening matchup.


----------



## Daveinth

BrokerZ said:


> We all need to be SIU fans on Saturday.  Our only path to avoiding Thursday is a MSU loss on the road at SIU and a home win for us against Bradley.  Those two things happen and we end up 6th.
> 
> Not that it really matters at this point, but at least I'd get to enjoy most of the day on Friday in St. Louis before we get beat down in the evening matchup.




Haha at least with the 8 pm game I can drink beer for 9 hours and be numb  enough to watch it .


----------



## ISUCC

4 games this afternoon in the books

INS over Bradley

WSU over ILS

Drake over Loyola

UNI over Evansville

so tonight SIU decides if we play on Thursday or not. 

Wichita State: 16-2
Illinois State 12-6
Evansville: 12-6
Southern Illinois: 10-7
Northern Iowa: 10-8
Missouri State: 8-9
Indiana State: 8-10
Loyola: 7-11
Bradley: 3-15
Drake: 2-16


----------



## TreeTop

Does Illinois State hold the tie breaker over Eville?


----------



## ISUCC

man, come on SIU, the one time we need you to win, ugh!


----------



## BrokerZ

Quabachi said:


> Does Illinois State hold the tie breaker over Eville?



Evansville owns the tie breaker (higher RPI since they split in their two games).


----------



## sycamorebacker

ISUCC said:


> man, come on SIU, the one time we need you to win, ugh!



I don't believe SIU has anything to play for as far as seed; so MSU might be more energized.


----------



## Southgrad07

Thank you siu!.. See you all friday night at 9pm!


----------



## ISUCC

Goooo Salukis! We've been rescued!


----------



## ISUCC

Wichita State: 16-2
Evansville: 12-6
Illinois State 12-6
Southern Illinois: 11-7
Northern Iowa: 10-8
Indiana State: 8-10
Missouri State: 8-10
Loyola: 7-11
Bradley: 3-15
Drake: 2-16


----------



## meistro

Thank you Salukis. Heading over Thursday after work and hoping for a long weekend.


----------



## Bluethunder

So after all the ups and downs of the season, we end up right where people predicted us to be.


----------



## Elder Tracy D. Smith

Answered Prayer... Rematch against Illinois State. PAYBACK TIME !!!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Elder Tracy D. Smith said:


> Answered Prayer... Rematch against Illinois State. PAYBACK TIME !!!



Let's go Sycamores!!  There will be no redbirds nesting in these Trees!


----------



## Elder Tracy D. Smith

Sycamore Proud said:


> Let's go Sycamores!!  There will be no redbirds nesting in these Trees!


Love It !!! [emoji322] [emoji1] [emoji56]


----------

